# Ceiling Paint vs Regular Paint



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Totaly wrong.
Your are right, it's just a flat finish.
Rule #1 never take any advice from a box store. If they knew what they were doing why are they work there for low pay?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The difference between a ceiling paint and a flat wall paint is that the ceiling paint is supposed to be the flattest finish. No wash at all. The cobweb comment was kinda of off- 
You can use a wall flat- but it will still have a bit of angular sheen. On some ceilings that can make a difference.
And a quality ceiling paint isn't cheap. if the cheapest thing they have is ceiling paint, count on it also being the worst product on the shelf.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Brushjockey, spot on as usual, although I might just disagree about the cheapest paint being ceiling paint and you shouldn't buy it........I love PPG's Ultra ceiling paint and I buy it at Menard's for about 17 dollars. It is dead flat and usually covers in one coat (flat on flat). I was having so much trouble with SW's Brilliance ceiling paint that I had to find something better.......thanks to ChrisN, I did.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

It involves the pigment:resin ratio. Quality flat wall paints have more acrylic resin in them to promote wear, washability, etc. Paints designated as ceiling paints have less resin and more filler pigments that make them dead flat so you wont see lap marks on the ceiling. Lapping is more noticeable in critical-light rooms. (Think big or many windows)

Because of less resins, which add to the cost, your lower-line flats are able to be sold at less cost.

You can use wall paint up there, but you may be dealing with flashing andd lapping issues. If you must use it, thin it a little with water to help. Don't exceed the manufacturer's recommendation or you wil get rained on by paint splatter.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Haven't used it- maybe I'll give it a shot. My cheapest= worst is something that looks like a big northern animal...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't know about Menard's, never heard of them ,but at my PPG store , I get it for $18. It puts that Brilliance or whatever it is now, to shame.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris- Menards is a midwest box store chain. I prefer it to UknowWho


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

That explanation by the Lowe's guy was pretty bizarre, pretty, pretty bizarre.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> That explanation by the Lowe's guy was pretty bizarre, pretty, pretty bizarre.


LOL! I'm standing there thinking "but do I *want* moisture to go through my paint, into the sheetrock and maybe into the airspace of the next floor, I mean, isn't that a bad thing?"

Thanks to everyone who contributed! Sometimes I hold back on here thinking someone will rake me over the coals for a real dumb question. But usually the people here are really kind. It's appreciated from a fairly newbie DIYer.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

We mostly like to harass each other! It is to the entertainment (I hope!) of the original poster. To put one out and let the fun begin!


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

dougp23 said:


> LOL! I'm standing there thinking "but do I *want* moisture to go through my paint, into the sheetrock and maybe into the airspace of the next floor, I mean, isn't that a bad thing?"
> 
> Thanks to everyone who contributed! Sometimes I hold back on here thinking someone will rake me over the coals for a real dumb question. But usually the people here are really kind. It's appreciated from a fairly newbie DIYer.


Doug, moisture transfers through most all paints. Paints breathe. It's when they don't that you have problems. Higher sheens transfer less than low/no sheen. 

The only people who get raked over the coals here are those ignorant DIY's who come here knowing nothing yet "knowing enough" to tell the pros here how it is and what works and doesn't. Also, those who need to be told something ten times in twenty different ways, and then insist that they're not getting any help. That's when it gets real fun here. Go ahead, make my day.:laughing: Use ceiling paint, that's what its made for. Then you won't have any little black balls in your corners.:laughing::laughing: The spiders are probably wondering what he meant by that.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> If they knew what they were doing why are they work there for low pay?


I've wondered about that sometimes. Some of them are pretty clueless, yet some of them are surprisingly knowledgeable. (Not the paint section so much, but other sections like plumbing especially have the occasional expert. Maybe they're retired or something?)


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I was having so much trouble with SW's Brilliance ceiling paint that I had to find something better.......


What is wrong with Brilliance, and how is it different from, say, SuperPaint Extra White?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ceiling paint also has some anti-spatter/drip additives.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> What is wrong with Brilliance, and how is it different from, say, SuperPaint Extra White?


This paint is just a mistake, 3 coats on a good day is not what I call good paint. If I had to use SW, Super paint would be the choice,Brilliance just sucks(IMO)


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> Some of them are pretty clueless, yet some of them are surprisingly knowledgeable.


Yeah. The challenge is telling them apart. :laughing:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> Yeah. The challenge is telling them apart. :laughing:


True, true. I know which of my locals are good (Home Depot plumbing guy is really good.) For an unknown, I use a couple testing questions that I know the answer to down pat. For example, ask the electrical guy if a ground is required on the GFCI outlet. Or ask the tile guy if modified thinset should go on top of Ditra. Or ask the tool guy if the impact driver can be used to drill.

If he can't get them, I say "thanks" and don't even go to my real issue.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Some ceiling paints are actually not dead-flat, which is not good, when there is incoming light from high windows, cathedral ceilings, etc.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

JeffNC, Brilliance was supposed to be the reformulated Classic 99 Ceiling paint. I loved the Classic 99. For me, if I'm covering flat white with flat white I expect one coat to do the job, at the most 2 coats.......Brilliance just doesn't get it done for me. I get lap marks, poor coverage, etc., you get the picture. ChrisN got me hooked on the PPG Ultra. I was skeptical at first but after doing a couple ceilings with it, I was more than pleasantly surprised. Covered in one coat. Clean, white, no angular sheen. I was very happy. I'm not saying it works for every painter out there, but, it has worked for me.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> JFor me, if I'm covering flat white with flat white I expect one coat to do the job, at the most 2 coats.......Brilliance just doesn't get it done for me.


Wow. Put that on my "avoid" list. Ceilings are near the top of the list of places I don't want to have to paint twice.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

I've also noticed that "ceiling paints" are not as white as regular flat white, they have a little colorant to make them hide a little better that flat whites.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The guy at Lowe's was in gardening last week that's how he know's about spiders.


----------



## JamesRW (Nov 18, 2011)

Good information to know regarding ceiling paint!

I haven't tried the SW Brilliance, but had similar issues with BM Muresco @$32 gal.

I am repainting all the ceilings in my home, and ended up using Zinsser Ceiling Paint ($20 per gal.) from Menards. It also has the "pink" that turns to white, so visually that really helps!


----------

